

New Planet 4x The Size of Jupiter Found In Our Solar System - joelrunyon
http://www.gearfuse.com/new-planet-believed-to-have-been-found-at-edge-of-solar-system/

======
dalke
Replace "found" with "may exist" and add some "based on persistent statistical
anomalies" and "most astronomers disagree with the pair of scientists which
first proposed this idea 12 years ago."

~~~
joelrunyon
That would certainly exceed the 80 character limit that HN allows in it's
headlines, otherwise I totally would :)

~~~
TomasSedovic
How about replacing "Found" with "Presumed", "May Be" or "Possibly
Discovered", then? That should fit easily into 80 characters.

The current title is simply wrong.

And why not stick with the original title? It's much more precise and takes 62
characters.

The linked article goes to extreme pains to point out that this is all
"unproven", "believed to be", etc. Please don't counter the effort.

